# So, efficiency question: how do you prepare your ground turkey and vitamins/calcium?



## kingofnorse (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm wondering if people make batches of the ground meat and mix in power then seal it and take pieces of that big batch or if you store the meat, then take some off and add powders just before feeding.

Right now, I'm hand mixing them each time i want to feed, I'll grab like 1/4 teaspoon of mixed herptivite/calcium and mix it with a small portion of the turkey. it's kind of messy and innefficient as alot of the powder is either lost in bowl/plate or my fingers lol. 

Semi-side question: I fed him ground turkey on monday, and yesterday he didnt want anything, today he took one piece and was done. I'm assuming he's still dealing with mondays serving and doesnt want to eat yet. he is tiny which how much he ate i could see/feel his belly being full ha.

is it normal for them to eat a good amount then go a couple days and only take a little if any at all?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 27, 2013)

*food batches*

I dunno. Ask some Club Dubya people. They may know someone who knows some kind of solution or something.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 27, 2013)

*RE:*

How old is your tegu? What's your set up like? How long have you had it?
I mix supplements in at feeding time.


----------



## kingofnorse (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's a decent picture, also, I have a video of him eating on monday.

Picture of setup/size of Hodur:
Picture

Here is the eating video:
Eating!

Here is a video i took an hour ago showing off fogger, its processing some changes like rotating it righ tnow but should still let you view it.
terrarium/fogger.


----------

